# Poison Ivy and Dogs??



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has had a dog react to poison ivy before? I'm also wondering if your dog runs through it, if it will rub off on you when you pet him/her. If it will, is there some kind of spray you can put on your dog to neutralize the oil?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had a dog react to poison ivy before? I'm also wondering if your dog runs through it, if it will rub off on you when you pet him/her. If it will, is there some kind of spray you can put on your dog to neutralize the oil?


I have no idea, never had a dog bothered by it that I know of, I'm guessing that if enough of the oil gets on your dogs coat you could it on you, Thank God, I'm not allergic to that stuff!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I had a couple of labs in Ohio- lot's of Poison Ivy there- never had a dog get it or give it to me. I seemed to get it once a year and then wasn't affected by it after that- though I did avoid it


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, I did some digging and my vet had no clue, he said he'd never treated a dog for poison ivy, however he was confident that the oils could transfer from their coat to your skin if they had enough on them. He recommended getting some of that poison ivy wash from the drugstore and just washing off the dog if you were worried about the exposure. I called around to local pet shops to see if they had any that was made for pets....no luck, but one of the people at the C-A-L Ranch store said white vinegar works well. She said to wipe them down with a cloth soaked in vinegar, wait about 10 mins, then wipe them with a wet rag. Sounds reasonable. I ended up stopping by a Walgreens and picked up some Tecnu, which is a wash that is safe for pets.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll vouch for the transfer problem. My dog got into it, climbed in bed with me in the tent trailer, and, well, I pretty much had it on exposed parts of my body next to him.     No fun.


----------

